# Glow in the dark paint



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday night yakkers,

I have come across two great paint products that may be of use to us night yakkers. White knight paints do a glow in the dark paint and also a reflective paint but where can i put it hmmm.

Cheers Micka


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate i was just thinking of trying to source some , to paint sinkers but also rod tips for night fishing. do you know where you can get the stuff


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

dont get it all mixed up, as far as i know NO one sells "real" glow in the dark paint. if you mean like the numbers on a watch face.

you might find in the small print is will mean if you put a light on it it will stand out. like the safty yellows and reds that are on cloths etc.

when you think about it there would be rods, reels, knives, bags, sinkers etc etc with it on now if it was that easy just to paint it on.

good luck tho, will be watching to see if you put up a pic. of a glowing yak if you can get the right stuff.
you could always paint "HELP" on the underside of your yak......... :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

True glow in the dark paint or luminescent paint used on the better watches contains tritium, a radioactive material. That is why proper 'glowing' watch faces are expensive and few and far between. As chris58 said, most glow paints require charging via light from a torch or similar lightsource.

http://www.glowpaint.com.au/glow-in-the-dark-paint.php

http://www.glowpaint.com.au/technical.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminous_paint

Hope that helps. ;-)


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

chris58 said:


> dont get it all mixed up, as far as i know NO one sells "real" glow in the dark paint. if you mean like the numbers on a watch face.
> 
> you might find in the small print is will mean if you put a light on it it will stand out. like the safty yellows and reds that are on cloths etc.
> 
> ...


You can get luminous paint (not reflective) from many safety equipment suppliers. You can also get it in many differing glow colours. I know this because I looked into it recently as a way of using my favourite lures at night. It costs about $40 for 100ml.

Google "luminous paint".

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Just buy some reflective tape and run it down the side of the yak and around the rod tips like i had on my old swing. Will be cheaper i'm sure, but I have no idea where to get it from.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

I would say every offshore yak or yak used on busy waterways in poor light could really benefit from reflective taping as part of the manufacturing process. 
Mark


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

grinner you should be able to get white knight glow safe from bunnings, they say it will glow for around 8 hours
google white knight glow safe
cheers scott


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks clarkey, will try that one


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

How easy will it be to spraypaint your yak? Rod tips? Floats? ........?
Mark


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

.... or should I say how much effort in order for it to stay on.
Mark


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

kayaksportsmark said:


> How easy will it be to spraypaint your yak? Rod tips? Floats? ........?
> Mark


I think floats and rod tips would be a Piece of cake to paint with this glow paint. It would be awesome if rod builders added this to the top of there rods it would save you a packet on not having to buy fluoro sticks. Imagine a whole yak in glow paint :lol: It would be like a ghost ship in the night. I was thinking maybe of soaking a large flag in glow paint for night use and maybe an esky and rod holders.Or even hardbodies lures ;-) Im exited.

Cheers Micka


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theclick said:


> Just buy some reflective tape and run it down the side of the yak and around the rod tips like i had on my old swing. Will be cheaper i'm sure, but I have no idea where to get it from.


Any safety equipment supplier will have it in some form. There's a place in Mackay (services mining industry) that even specialises in reflective tape products!

I don't think it would stay on a kayak long with the water but I haven't actually tried it to know.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, I like the idea.

Years ago I bought the starzone? stickers ( pack of stars and planets you stick on your bedroom roof) and cut strips from the outside to tape around rod tips.
Worked a treat, only problem was as time goes by it doesn't last as long and you have to charge it up with your head lamp more often.
Eventually it hardly works at all

Im wondering if the paint will degrade the same way?
I guess its not hard to repaint every now and again.

I would like to paint some squid jigs, as I have found the ones that glow seem to work.

Thanks for the tip on Bunnings stocking the paint.
I guess I will have to risk the day long walk through the isles looking for things that I don't need until I see them. :roll:


----------

